# Steam: Spiele Updates verhindern, Liste: Update eingereiht löschen



## Gorgomir (4. Juli 2016)

*Steam: Spiele Updates verhindern, Liste: Update eingereiht löschen*

Hi zusammen, wie der Titel schon sagt, will ich Updates verhindern und zocken. Aktuell wieder DOOM, ich habe keine Luste jetzt ne Stunde auf den DL vom Patch zu warten. Welche Datei muss ich löschen um im Offlinemodus zocken zu können?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Steam: Spiele Updates verhindern, Liste: Update eingereiht löschen*

Einfach das LAN-Kabel ziehen.


----------



## Gorgomir (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Steam: Spiele Updates verhindern, Liste: Update eingereiht löschen*

Nee, das bringts nicht, Google bracht die Lösung: Download abbrechen, dann Steam im Offline Modus starten und das Spiel direkt über die .exe starten.


----------

